# Wer legt eine 24h Weltmeisterschaft fest?



## Nidabaya (23. März 2009)

Servus,
mal ne Frage zur 24h Welmeisterschaft von Sog Events in Sulzbach.
Welcher Verband legt eigentlich fest ,daß dies eine Weltmeisterschaft ist?
Hier kann man ohne Qualifikation sich zu einer WM anmelden.
Wenn man dann die Starterliste so sieht,sind dann hauptsächlich Deutsche am Start.Das kann doch dann keine Weltmeisterschaft sein?
Weiß der Spanier,Italiener,Kanadier usw....überhaupt von dieser  Veranstaltung?Oder fährt hier jedes Land die eigene Weltmeisterschaft aus?
Ist dann so wie beim Boxen, wo es in einer Klasse mehrere Weltmeister gibt.Dürfte ich auch eine Veranstaltung machen und diese als WM bezeichnen?
Würde mich mal so interessieren.


----------



## Bazooka (23. März 2009)

Solang Du einen Verband gründest kann Du auch deine eigene Weltmeisterschaft veranstalten, siehe Stefan Raab mit seiner Wok-WM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

im Gegensatz zu "Cross-Country, Downhill, Four-Cross oder Marathon" gilt ein 24 Stunden (oder auch 12 bzw. 6 Stunden-Rennen) nicht als MTB Disziplin des Weltverbandes UCI. Diese sog. Meisterschaften sind deshalb vom Weltverband nicht anerkannt, sodass auch jeder der Lust - Geld und Zeit hat, einen solchen Event veranstalten kann - natürlich auch parallel...

Gruß
skyder


----------



## Nidabaya (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

dann ist das eigentlich mehr oder weniger nichts wert?

Dann blos ein Werbegag um Starter anzuziehen?
Bezogen auf SOG Events ist das dann so 24h München ist sowieso voll und Sulzbach deklarieren wir auf WM.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. März 2009)

Solche veranstaltungen werden ins leben gerufen damit die vielen hobbymtbâler auch ihren spass haben. Bei offiziellen meisterschaften die Ã¼ber die verbÃ¤nde (BDR, UCI usw) laufen dÃ¼rfen auch nur lizenzfahrer teilnehmen. Deshalb gibt es in garmisch dieses jahr eine dm lizenz und eine hobby. Oder in saalbach die WM Hobby im xc, ma und dh. FÃ¼r die hobbyfahrer eine groÃe anerkennung. Solche veranstaltungen mÃ¼ssen sich natÃ¼rlich erst einmal etaplieren. Als hobbyfahrer ist das die einzige mÃ¶glichkeit einen meistertitel zu gewinnen oder an so was mal teil zunehmen


----------



## NoBody24h (29. März 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Solche veranstaltungen werden ins leben gerufen damit die vielen hobbymtbler auch ihren spass haben.


 

nicht nur hobb`ler !! 

 denn bei jedem 24h mtb bewerb , egal ob wm , em oder wie auch immer, dürfen auch lizenzfahrer "ihren spass haben" 

lg
tom


----------



## Georgme (29. März 2009)

...genau, den spass haben wir.....


----------



## Thunderbird (29. März 2009)

Am Anfang war's halt so, dass der MTB Club Egg der älteste MTB-Club der Schweiz, 
welcher schon seit 1990 und damit wohl als erster in Europa (weltweit?) 24H MTB-Rennen 
bei Eschlikon veranstaltete die Ehre der WM-Austragung in Anspruch nahm.
In Eschlikon waren auch wirklich internationale Fahrer am Start.
Da gewann z.B. ein Neuseeländer und es waren Dänen, Tschechen, Italiener und Österreicher da.

Die Schweizer bekamen Probleme mit dem lokalen Schützenverein oder
den Waldbesitzern oder so und mussten das Rennen 2007 ausfallen lassen,
woraufhin Ruhpolding sich den Titel geschnappt hat.

Eine EM gibt's auch, in Regau. Da kamen anfangs auch einige Europäische Teams.

Das ganze Krankt eben an der fehlenden Koordination der Veranstalter.
Das wird sich wohl nur durch einen richtig große Sponsor ändern,
der das ganze weltweit koordiniert. 

Die Italiener in Finale haben die inflationäre Verwendung von
Pseudotiteln herrlich auf die Schippe genommen und ihr Rennen,
nachdem Moab die "Galactic Championship" ausrief, 2008 einfach
"CAMPIONATO _INTER_GALATTICO" genannt. Mehr geht schwer. 

Spaßitel finde ich OK, aber wenn man sich ernsthaft EM oder WM nennt,
muss man auch was dafür tun.  Na ja, Hauptsache es ist ein kultiges Event.

Thb


----------



## sash73 (29. März 2009)

Georgme schrieb:


> ...genau, den spass haben wir.....



das hoffe ich auch georgschatzi


----------



## Maratoni (1. April 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Solche veranstaltungen werden ins leben gerufen damit die vielen hobbymtbler auch ihren spass haben. Bei offiziellen meisterschaften die über die verbände (BDR, UCI usw) laufen dürfen auch nur lizenzfahrer teilnehmen. Deshalb gibt es in garmisch dieses jahr eine dm lizenz und eine hobby. Oder in saalbach die WM Hobby im xc, ma und dh. Für die hobbyfahrer eine große anerkennung. Solche veranstaltungen müssen sich natürlich erst einmal etaplieren. Als hobbyfahrer ist das die einzige möglichkeit einen meistertitel zu gewinnen oder an so was mal teil zunehmen



Die Idee einer Hobby WM ist supa. 

Aber dann sollte das doch mit Bike Sport Vereinen !!! abgesprochen werden. Wenn eine Event Firma, die damit nur Geld verdienen will, jedes Jahr im gleichen Land eine Hobby WM ausrichtet, dann steht der Sport Gedanke dabei doch nicht mehr im Vordergrund. Dann ist es nichts anderes als ganz billige Werbung.

In keiner anderen Hobby Sportart wird eine WM jedes Jahr von der gleichen Firma im gleichen Land ausgerichtet. 

Zu einer Hobby WM gehört was anderes als ein Werbespruch.


----------

